# "Finished" Cd Storage Cabinets in Pippy Oak



## Imperial (3 Sep 2009)

Have been given the task of making 2 Cd storage cabinets in a Column style, the sort of thing plants and busts are put on top of, but with doors on the front. 
I did not design them but have been given a picture to "copy". 
They will be made from Pippy Oak which I obtained from Tyler Hardwoods, Heavy Pip, and all the mouldings, panels etc will be made from scratch. 
I glued up some side and back panels today which will be ripped back down to the size, (there is a good reason for this) and a little more removed from the thickness.
I did put a little filler in one patch and some oil just to get a look at the colouring, think the timber is rather special , Pic's below.....


----------



## OPJ (3 Sep 2009)

That's the one thing which would concern me if I was asked to work with pippy oak; the risk of dust and dirt building up in all the voids... :? But, your test results look good. Which filler did you go for? You also appear to have a clean finish, where I would've expected a planer/thicknesser to rip it to shreds...?


----------



## Imperial (3 Sep 2009)

Olly, have made something else with the pippy before and did not find it to be a problem provided you don't try to remove too much material at one go. I have an older Scheppach PT with steel beds and rubber rollers and gives a perfect finish with no ripple, marks or snipe on anything I try. I've used a walnut filler to cover the holes, but it could be doing with being a little darker so may add a little black to it. Not much different from filling burr veneer then buffing back! but these planks are covered so it will take a lot of filling :roll: Think I've bought a little too much of it, have another 5 planks still to use up.... :twisted:


----------



## wizer (3 Sep 2009)

gorgeous wood! looking forward to this one


----------



## Waka (4 Sep 2009)

Really like the wood configuration, more pic's please.


----------



## jlawrence (5 Sep 2009)

Any chance of a pic of what it is you're copying.
swmbo want some new dvd storage for in the lounge so I'm looking at alsorts to get an idea of what to do.


----------



## Imperial (5 Sep 2009)

Don't have any pic that I can post, only got a photocopy print which I have drawn all over etc, sorry! They are just a tall cupboard with a large plinth at top and bottom and an overlay door, but that might change to inset. 

I try to arrange the planks in the panels to look "right" together rather than just the 1st one which comes to hand, it makes them look like one piece if your lucky with the grain.

Still making panels and getting the timber ready for making the mouldings so too boring to post pics of :lol: 
The tops are 3 planks made to be 14" x 14"wide and will look really nice when filled and edged lots of Pip, IMO of course. 
The original one's door was mitred at the corners like a picture frame and I may still keep this feature?

Will post pics of the moulding if anyones interested?


----------



## Paul Chapman (5 Sep 2009)

Bloonose":77k7du08 said:


> Will post pics of the moulding if anyones interested?



Yes please  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Imperial (7 Sep 2009)

Still prepping timber,trying to be careful to keep as much as poss spare as mistakes are easy to make and I bought all the timber they had in this batch, though did make a few mouldings and edged the tops. The tops are upside down in the pics otherwise you'd not see the detail. The plinth and upper portion under the top will be layers of mouldings and its surprising how much timber is used up making them.

I assume this is what you wanted to see and not me making them on the router table?


----------



## Paul Chapman (7 Sep 2009)

Thanks, BN - that wood really is quite stunning.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Imperial (10 Sep 2009)

All the prep is finished and most of the mouldings have been made. I still have to assemble the cabinet and make the door rails and stiles, the panel for the door has been made. Below shows the top portion and the big pile of MDF squares are 4 of each glued together to make a heavy base, the skirtings will be attached to that along with more mouldings and between will be the cabinet with the door.











The console table I made a few weeks ago has now sold and I'll be making another for the same shop, will be a little different I hope, trying to talk the owner into making it from Olive or Figured Ash!


----------



## Paul Chapman (10 Sep 2009)

That's looking really nice, BN.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Imperial (10 Sep 2009)

Thanks Paul, it'll look better when assembled and finish is applied, either VDC's 1st or I may buy a Fumed Oak water based stain from www.wsjenkins.co.uk methinks! :wink:


----------



## Imperial (11 Sep 2009)

Made the Bases today, more mouldings, cut ,and made, panels to size and managed to cut a set of 4 mouldings wrong  

I'll need to make them again as they were a combination of cutters and its unlikely I'll be able to duplicate.

They were made from offcuts so don't feel too bad about waste but was getting tired, a good time to stop before I make any more (mistakes that is :roll: ). 

The bases are really heavy, which they need to be to stop the cabinets falling over too easily if bumped into.


----------



## OPJ (12 Sep 2009)

Those mitres look very tidy. Did you cut them on your table saw?

Congratulations on selling the table!  Olive ash is lovely stuff, if you can find it. I've 'accidentally' bought some in the past which was bundled in with a stack of sawn, unfigured ash. :wink:


----------



## Imperial (12 Sep 2009)

Mitres were indeed cut on the TS, tilting the blade not using the sliding table as it's a 12" blade and the cuts are spot on. I should have said resold as it was already sold to a store. 
These cabinets are for the owner, originally meant to be made from MDF painted but I convinced him to go for the Oak :twisted: Also got a website up now , no contacts from it yet but it's only been live for a few weeks, thanks for taking the time to look and comment :wink:


----------



## Mattty (12 Sep 2009)

This looks like a nice Job and that Pippy Oak is superb. 

You said in an earlier post you where going to stain it. How dark will it be? I would be worried about losing some of the contrast between the Burr and the regular Oak if it was stained dark. 

The mouldings look very crisp, I'm looking forward to seeing this finished.


----------



## Mattty (12 Sep 2009)

Bloonose":x5531k0d said:


> Mitres were indeed cut on the TS, tilting the blade not using the sliding table as it's a 12" blade and the cuts are spot on. I should have said resold as it was already sold to a store.
> These cabinets are for the owner, originally meant to be made from MDF painted but I convinced him to go for the Oak :twisted: Also got a website up now , no contacts from it yet but it's only been live for a few weeks, thanks for taking the time to look and comment :wink:



Post a link to your site. There's plenty on here who like a nosey at other peoples work (me included). More hits will help your ranking too!


----------



## Imperial (13 Sep 2009)

Will be trying to get a fumed oak stain, did think of trying to fume using a tent etc but dont have the space at the moment and dont want to leave them outdoors.


----------



## Imperial (14 Sep 2009)

Made the main cabinets today poor quality pics below, doors will be overlay type. The back panels are floating in a groove after being rebated to be flush with the back, the shelfs will be fixed 3 to each unit. Lots more mouldings to apply than in the pics. Cant believe how long its taking to do this job ](*,)


----------



## Imperial (16 Sep 2009)

Made the doors pic below, did them with the domino and no the mouldings are not retro fitted.
Pleased with the result but too time consuming to do this way in future but lesson learned. 
The panels are made from one plank so look bookmatched, to a degree. 

Only one door in the pic and this is just the dry fit size is 670mm x 250mm ....


----------



## Anonymous (16 Sep 2009)

Looks very nice bloonose.

At the risk of appearing critical (not intended), I think I would have only used the pippy oak for panels and it is a little too much on the rails/styles and plinth for me.

That is not to say that I don't like it, I do!


----------



## Imperial (16 Sep 2009)

No offence taken Tony, we all have different taste :wink: thanks taking the time to make a comment, more than a 1000 views but only 7 individuals, inc you, have bothered :roll: 

We should not post pictures of the stuff we make if we can't accept that not everyone will like it.

The Oak was really pippy and I would not really have wanted it to be, but it was really difficult to get hold of any. The customer will be a happy bunny though methinks


----------



## OPJ (16 Sep 2009)

As much as I like it, I do agree with Tony's comments. Another thing you could've considered was to keep the rails and stiles as they are but to 'plant on' mouldings cut from regular oak stock (no pippy or cat's paw figuring). This would've provided more of a division between the two, particularly down that bottom-right hand corner.

...Sorry, I don't mean for that to sound critical!  

I wouldn't take away from the general 'lack of responses' that people do not like your work... Truth is, many people seem to prefer to view and follow these threads anonymously while others (newbies and those less-experienced than yourself) may feel they lack a certain amount of something to justify their comments and opinions. Also, it's mainly the threads where people ask lots of questions that get the highest number of response - but, you seem to know what you are doing! :wink:


----------



## BigMac (16 Sep 2009)

I certainly appreciate all the WIP threads. Definitely building me up to the stage of clearing out the garage and going out and spanking the credit card...


----------



## Imperial (16 Sep 2009)

Olly, been copying this from a picture I was given with rough dimentions and asked to make it from pippy oak, so thats what I've been doing. I'm taking no offence at all from the comments, as I've said, shouldn't post without expecting something negative. I think they'll look right when all together and had I'd done as has been suggested they may have looked a little "2 tone" if you know what I mean? As long as I get paid I'll be happy :wink: 

Thanks for taking the time to comment again


----------



## neilc (16 Sep 2009)

It's looking really well, keep the pics coming. I'm looking forward to seeing it with finish applied.
Neil


----------



## jlawrence (17 Sep 2009)

As a newbie I think they look great - hopefully one day I'll be able to make something that nice.
The only criticism I can see is that you can see the edge of the rebate for the back in the top.
I can't wait to see how you finish them.


----------



## Imperial (30 Sep 2009)

Finally finished the cabinets and delivered them today. The camera decided to chuck it while taking the pics so only 2 and none with the doors open. Colour is a little to golden so may be adding a coat of something later to darken then but this is in the store and not the customers home, we'll see!


----------



## Ironballs (30 Sep 2009)

Hey nice job, that finish has really brought out the grain and figure. Very well put together, good work that =D>


----------



## Paul Chapman (30 Sep 2009)

Very nice indeed, BN 8) 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## ste_5150 (30 Sep 2009)

OPJ":3ee7wb9u said:


> ...others (newbies and those less-experienced than yourself) may feel they lack a certain amount of something to justify their comments and opinions...



That's a perceptive comment Olly. I fall into that category and I do feel bad not commenting on many WIPs, but since I haven't even got to the point where I can post my first WIP, I must admit it is difficult to critique something I can only aspire to at this point! That said, Bloonose, please do understand that those of us who view but don't comment learn a great amount from people such as yourselves posting WIP threads, so please do carry on!! The noob brigade will make it up to you and post our work when we have the skills :lol: :wink: 

Since I'm posting, my opinion (for what it's worth :wink: ) is that they look very solid and well-made, if a little chucky to my taste, and I absolutely love that pippy oak. I'd agree with the comments on using the pippy stuff for just the panels, I think it would tone it down a little as a lot of figuring on wood is quite attention-grabbing, but that comes down to personal preference. It's clear you work to a very high standard, and they turned out great. Shame the camera gave in on you - would've been good to see a few more pics of the finished pieces.

Thanks for taking the time to post - it is appreciated!!


----------



## OPJ (30 Sep 2009)

When you stand back and look at the whole finished picture, I think you can see that it has worked out very well indeed. Well done! 

If they asked to have it stained darker, do you also worry that this could make the knots less pronounced?


----------



## Mattty (30 Sep 2009)

Lovely job BN. The Oak is stunning.


----------



## Imperial (30 Sep 2009)

Thank you for the comments, they have been a real talking point in the store today already! people think that they may have been painted to look like this :shock: ( same sort of thing as marbling). I think they will be getting a coat of Osmo Cognac to "Brown" them a little as they are a little orangey in bright lighting. Still think they were right to be in pippy all over as the less pippy parts really stand out. Will take some more pics with doors open etc Friday :wink:


----------



## BigMac (30 Sep 2009)

Bloonose":4lobs1ur said:


> Still think they were right to be in pippy all over as the less pippy parts really stand out.



I was in the anti-pippy all over for aesthetics when looking at just the doors, but I think it works much better on the assembled whole.

Very nice job and I did nearly make the comment earlier that the tops looked like marble from the angle and with the shine in the photo. Wouldn't have had the cheek to say they look painted on though...


----------



## wobblycogs (2 Oct 2009)

I love the wood, the piece selected for the top is stunning. I was firmly in the pippy door panels only camp but now that I see the whole piece together I'm not so sure I think I like it pippy all over. 

I'm not really keen on plinths as pieces of furniture in general, they always look like an accident wating to happen to me . This is a nice build though and clearly very well made. I'm particularly interested in the mouldings because IIRC you said they were done on a router table. Presumably in several passes considering the size of the mouldings.

Anyway, as a newbie cabinet maker I find the WIP posts really useful, long may they continue. I learn a lot from them and I hope that I get good enough that I feel I can post WIP pictures for my own projects.


----------



## Imperial (2 Oct 2009)

Thought I'd include a picture of a replacemant Table Top I made from the same wood, I'll show a pic of the full table in situ in a few days..


----------

